# My first multiplex slingshot



## nixxxx (Sep 3, 2010)

After I saw one slingshot I decided to make my own








At first I made a blueprint. Than my friend cut frame for me . It looked so:
http://talks.guns.ru/forums/icons/forum_pictures/003879/3879016.jpg

Today I added some ergonomics to it. Now it looks like:
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1141/5140686280_2879932156_z.jpg

I am going to burn a picture on it, but I do know which









So, how do you like it ?


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I think it turned out great for your first, well done mate. Remember to tell us how it shoots when you get some bands on it


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks interesting to me!!! How does it feel and shoot???


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

For how simple it is, it is really a good design.


----------



## nixxxx (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for your answers. I'm glad that you like this sling shot








Today I am going to attach tapered wide theraband bands and tomorrow I will test it


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

I like it. 
I think it has good ergonomics.
Me, I'd make a big hole that follows the form at the place of hand to lighten it.

Xavier


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

well, that looks very solid


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks very interesting. Should be a lot of fun to shoot!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I really like this design a lot. Simple but effective.


----------



## nixxxx (Sep 3, 2010)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1153/5146899770_db31d67e50_b.jpg
Done. But I have no luck in testing it







All day raining..


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

No finish?


----------



## nixxxx (Sep 3, 2010)

I have no opportunity nor knowledge to do it.. Maybe later


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

U don't need knowledge... Look at me, I'm dumb as a stump and finishing is my fav part


----------



## nixxxx (Sep 3, 2010)

Well. Second form of this slingshot:


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool shape


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

thats a lot better man


----------



## nixxxx (Sep 3, 2010)

finish







linen oil


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice shape. Cool. How does it feel?


----------



## nixxxx (Sep 3, 2010)

It feels and shoots awesome


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You keep cutting more off!


----------



## projectile (Nov 6, 2010)

nice slingshot , i like the simplistic approach to the final design, BTw what is this "MULTIPLEX" material ?

Projectile


----------



## nixxxx (Sep 3, 2010)

aww...sorry..it is made from PLYWOOD...I thought that it means also multiplex...I beg your pardon for this mess


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good one, looks like a fun shooter!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's nice. . . .*Gangsta!!! *


----------

